# Safe Places to Live ???? PLEASE



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Well it's finally happening, my hubby has got a job in Limassol !!!!!! Have spoke to some expats today who have said there are certain areas to avoid in Paphos when looking for some safe and friendly to live. I hope this doesn't offend anyone but I have been told to avoid Tala . Is anyone aware of areas to avoid ??? It's made me feel sick !!! We are coming with two small boys and the last thing we want is unhappy children. I hope someone can help.

Thanks, Natalie x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well it's finally happening, my hubby has got a job in Limassol !!!!!! Have spoke to some expats today who have said there are certain areas to avoid in Paphos when looking for some safe and friendly to live. I hope this doesn't offend anyone but I have been told to avoid Tala . Is anyone aware of areas to avoid ??? It's made me feel sick !!! We are coming with two small boys and the last thing we want is unhappy children. I hope someone can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with everything that Veronica has said. Tala is very nice and one of the most popular villages from my experience but also agree for commuting the villages mentioned would be great too. We are in Mandria with 2 young boys and it is nice and safe. Overall, the crime rate is pretty low. Depending on your budget, I would also suggest Secret Valley and Aphrodite Hills. It is a bit more pricey but really nice. We have friends with 2 young boys also who live there and send their kids to Pre-K in Paphos but will attend Elementary School in Limassol - very easy to commute.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well it's finally happening, my hubby has got a job in Limassol !!!!!! Have spoke to some expats today who have said there are certain areas to avoid in Paphos when looking for some safe and friendly to live. I hope this doesn't offend anyone but I have been told to avoid Tala . Is anyone aware of areas to avoid ??? It's made me feel sick !!! We are coming with two small boys and the last thing we want is unhappy children. I hope someone can help.
> 
> Thanks, Natalie x


As Veronica says, why do you want to live in Paphos when your husband's job is in Limassol? Do have another look around Limassol as it would save the cost and time of travelling. I wouldn't live in the centre but there are some nice villages on the outskirts.

Cyprus is not a dangerous place to live. Crime is minimal compared to the UK. You can go out and leave your doors and car unlocked in many areas and I have seen people here go into a shop, leave their engines running, do their shopping, chat, and the car is till there with its engine running when they come out. Yes, crime has increased in the last couple of years but its still nothing like the UK.

As regards unhappy children, they are very resilient. Children will often take their attitude from yours, so if you are miserable or worried then they will be miserable or worried, with the exception of teenagers who are a law unto themselves! When you bring them over, take the whole move in your stride, as if was a normal everyday thing and they will settle in better


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you all so much for your replies. 
We are looking at Paphos because it seems cheaper to live. For the first year we want to keep costs down until we find our feet. You always think you've budgeted properly but there always seems to be things you have not thought about. 

Natalie x


----------



## MashMoush (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi dippychick, I grew up in Limassol so thought I'd check out the forum and offer some 'local' help. 
Ok, first of all, Limassol IS a very, very safe place to live in, especially compared to the UK (lived there for 6 years). However, it's not as safe as it used to be and we don't leave our doors or houses unlocked. No way...that's what you get from a place that's growing, along with the good that comes in you also get the bad.. but kids grow up playing outdoors and mothers don't have to panic about that...which is how things SHOULD be in my opinion. It really is a wonderful place to raise a family, life is just easy and I personally love the fact that it doesn't take longer than 25 minutes to get somewhere (unless you hit rush hour of course but even then it's not too bad).

You say you want to keep the costs low and live in Paphos but your husband will have to commute and although it's not a long drive (30-40 minutes) petrol is expensive in Cyprus so I would advise you to consider that as well. I like Paphos a lot, but it's way too small and way too "touristy" if you know what I mean.

The best english speaking schools in Limassol are Foley's school and The Heritage (both follow the UK National Curriculum).

Anyway, I hope that was helpful and please let me know if you need any more info on anything. Cyprus has a lot to offer, just go with an open mind and you too, just like many others, will be bitten by the "Cyprus bug" as we call it I wish you and your family all the best and hope you will be very happy on our little island.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

dippychick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your replies.
> We are looking at Paphos because it seems cheaper to live.
> ...


But you'll wipe out any cost savings with the increased petrol costs. If you don't want to be within Limassol itself there are lots of villages that'll at least put you within striking distance.

Mands


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Commuting in Cyprus in my opinion is not bad anywhere, but it all depends on where you are moving from and what you're used to. If you genuinely like Paphos better the commute will not be an issue. If you live in Mandria for example and depending where your husband works in Limassol it could only take 25 minutes or up to 45 minutes which is the average commute in the US. I think the US like in the UK people can take trains, buses etc and take up to 2 hours to get to work!! So, in comparison to that it is not bad at all. 

And for crime, it is low but I would still use the same common sense precautions as you would anywhere else to avoid burglary and petty theft. The only thing I truly don't worry which is always possible in the US and UK is random child abduction. If my son runs off in the store we don't panic that he will disappear forever. I don't believe there has ever been a case in Cyprus as far as I know. Overall, it is a good quality of life and your children should be happy as long as you are, like Babs said


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Prices may be cheaper in Paphos but there are a lot of bargains to be found in Limassol as well. A friend of mine just rented a three bed house in the tourist area for 900 euros a month, the estate agent had it listed for 1450 euros as this is what they were getting last year. 

We live in Limassol and love it. We live in a village on the outskirts which is safe and friendly. I don't tend to leave the doors open but have done by mistake and have never had a problem. I also leave the car and bikes unlocked when parked outside. The tourist area is less safe, a friend just had a break-in at his house while he was out one evening. 

I would really think twice about living in Paphos. The drive is quite long and very tedious! Petrol is expensive and if you take that into account then you may get just a good a bargain in Limassol. Somewhere like Souni has a lot of cheap places for rent, if you don't mind living in a 'building site' as there's still a lot of building taking place there.


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies. It has helped us a lot. My husband will be working in Ypsonas , this area does look pricey but if anybody has any information or know of any good letting agents we would be so grateful.

There is so much to do 

Natalie


----------

